# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Buikkrampen tijdens zwangersschap

## Gummels

ik heb afgelopen week 3 testen gedaan en alledrie waren positief, dus zwanger... maar heb al om en bij 3 dagen last van een beetje buikkrampen alsof ik ga menstrueren en ook wat rugpijn. Moet ik naar de huisdokter?
groet

----------


## sietske763

voor je eigen zekerheid zou ik naar de HA gaan,
we kunnen hier allemaal suggesties gaan typen, zo van; hoort erbij
of; miss dreigende miskraam enz enz
maar daar schiet jij niet veel mee op, het blijft onzeker voor je,
vandaar dat ik dit als advies geef(weet er wel iets vanaf want heb jaren op gyn. gewerkt en er werd altijd zorgvuldig naar gekeken)

----------


## Gummels

heel hartelijk dank voor uw advies... ik zal zeker naar de HA gaan.

----------

